# Ontario Renaissance Festival shuts its doors.



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2004)

Knowing we got a few ren-festers here, I found this...thought it might be of interest. 



> To the patrons and loyal fans of The Ontario Renaissance Festival:
> 
> After nine seasons of operation and effort to bring you a continually-growing quality family entertainment experience in Ontario we will be closing the gates of Trillingham. Our decision was made after much careful consideration of the past nine seasons and projections for the future of the show. It has been our pleasure to work with the entire company of performers and vendors who were the festival. Each season the festival and its vendors provided employment for more than six hundred people and over the years entertained more than half a million customers. Thank you for your patronage over the years and thank you to any of you who became our friends during that time.
> 
> - The management and staff of The Ontario Renaissance Festival


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 24, 2004)

Doh!  That's too bad.  Hate to see any event like that go under.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know why it went under?  That's a shame.


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

i when once, it was very comercial. it was fun, but the emphasis was on selling novelty stuff, handblow glass and the likes. it was a disapointment from what you were led to believe from all the hype it got in the media. i think thats why it whent under.


----------

